
Why I created a music discovery newsletter - thefifthprint
https://medium.com/the-fifth-print/the-best-way-to-discover-new-music-598b4be0bd1b#.u9os7zf0p
======
thefifthprint
Hi everyone! I'm Zach, I'm 16 years old and I created The Fifth Print which is
a t-shirt shop based on music. I've always thought that music plays a crazy
important role in our lives and has the power to make us more productive and
happy among other things. It has the power to change lives and unite
communities. So, I decided to create a weekly email digest where each edition
has a couple of songs representing a different genre (example: one from rock,
rap, alternative/indie, and pop). And also a reader submitted one. Lastly it'd
also include a profile of an artist so you can find out why their sound is
their sound and a music video since I believe that music videos have the power
to greatly enhance a song. I'd love for this little project of mine to become
a great way for everyone to discover new music and explore different genres
and find new artists. I'd love to get your feedback on it! Tweet at me
@zach_cmiel for suggestions or questions or if you just want to talk music.
I'd love to chat! Hope you guys enjoy it and discover more jams!

